# Free flap revision for symmetry



## codedog (Oct 24, 2008)

1, Patient had a  flap revision for asymmetry
 2 Exploration of  abdominal wall and plication of abdominal fascia
3   excision of dogears bilateral

booking  gave me cpt codes 15600 and 13101 , is this right ?


----------

